# 2016 MWV Ice Fest - North Conway, NH



## MissAnne (Jan 2, 2016)

The team here at the Mount Washington Valley Ice Fest is excited to reach out to all you passionate outdoor enthusiasts!

*MOUNT WASHINGTON VALLEY ICE FESTIVAL*
*February 5th-5th, 2016
North Conway, New Hampshire*

Website: http://www.mwv-icefest.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mwvIceFest
Instagram: mwv_icefest

The Mount Washington Valley (MWV)Ice Fest is the premier ice climbing and winter mountaineering event on the East Coast and one of the longest-running ice climbing festivals in the world!

The Mount Washington Valley Ice Fest  draws climbers from across the U.S. and around the world, offering skills  clinics, gear demos, slide shows, and climber parties in one of the  worldʼs most concentrated and accessible ice climbing locations.
Ice Fest embodies the scrappy spirit of the New England climbing community, its richness of history, and character.

Third:
You can check out all the clinics here: http://www.mwv-icefest.com/clinics/

Highlights of this years event includes: Free gear demos from the top  climbing companies, Tuckerman Brewery beer (21+ of course!),  raffle, Friday evenings show by Nick Bullock and Saturday evenings show by Jewell Lund & Chantel Astorga, and Apres  Climbing hour at the historic climbing shop IME!

This weekend is a blast, has super affordable clinics and we hope it will inspire you for the ice season present and future!

*Ice Climbing Clinics Include:*
-Basic Waterfall Ice Climbing
-Ice Climbing For Rock Climbers
-Women's Ice Climbing Clinics
-Steep Waterfall Ice Climbing
-Mixed Climbing Clinics
-Two-Day Ice Leader Course


*Avalanche/Mountaineering/Snow Clinics Include:*
-2 Day Avalanche Awareness Clinic
-1 Day Ice Rescue Clinic
-Two-Day Glacier Travel and Crevasse Rescue
-Snow & Ice Anchor Clinic
-Alpine snow and ice skills
-One-day ascent of Mt. Washington

*AND SO MUCH MORE! *
Call IMCS at: 603-356-7064
Visit the ICE FEST Clinics Page HERE!


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 5, 2016)

*Steep Ice Climbing Clinics!*

FYI for those of you who have some ice climbing background but want to improve it!
Do you want to take your steep ice climbing technique to the next level? We have an incredible line-up of talented guides that are psyched to help you! For more info, visit the blog: http://www.mwv-icefest.com/blog/. 
Sign up soon because these clinics fill up quick!


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 28, 2016)

*MOUNT WASHINGTON VALLEY ICE FESTIVAL
February 5th-7th, 2016
North Conway, New Hampshire*

The Mount Washington Valley Ice Fest is almost one week away!  
Clinics are filling up FAST, especially on Friday and Saturday, and we still have some space on Sunday.

*FRIDAY:  *
Ice Climbing 101 course, and it’s 10% off! Have a friend who has always wanted to try it, or have you always wanted to try it?  This is the time to get hooked!

*SUNDAY:* 
Snowkiting 101 with IMCS Guide, Zeb Jakub!  1/2 day clinic, perfect for Superbowl Sunday
Hardman Clinic: Climb the hard classics!
Steep Ice Clinic
Mixed Climbing Clinic

We want to make sure you know everything that is happening during the Ice Fest weekend!

Check out the downloadable schedule here:  http://www.mwv-icefest.com/wp-content/uploads/2016_IceFestSchedule.pdf

Also we want to make sure you know who our evening presenters are on Friday and Saturday nights!  We will have The Kitchen Food Truck there so you can grab food right there!
$10, Doors open at 6:30pm at Theater In The Wood, just 4 miles north of IME:

*FRIDAY:*  AAC Silent Auction & Nick Bullock
*SATURDAY:  *Jewell Lund & Chantel Astorga

And don't forget the FREE demos!  Come try before you buy!  Open to the public to take out demo gear and test it out!  Demo gear from ALL these companies:




Website: http://www.mwv-icefest.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mwvIceFest
Instagram: mwv_icefest


----------

